# Боль в правой стороне тела



## Ольга98 (2 Авг 2016)

Все началось с боли в правом ухе, а сейчас болит правая сторона тела (боли в голове, шее, нижней части позвоночника и особенно беспокоят боли в правой руке: ощущение покалывания). По уху врач поставила тубоотит, а по поводу болей в руке еще не успела никуда обратиться. В шее 10 лет назад был "вывих атлантов" и есть искривление осанки. Но раньше никогда не было болей в руке или лопатке (причем только с правой стороны). Болит уже день третий


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Авг 2016)

Нужно посетить невролога.


----------

